# Offenbar Phishing-Mail, angeblich von eBay



## Franz1968 (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
es ist offenbar eine Phishing-Mail im Umlauf, die angeblich von eBay stammt.

Absender: "eBay.de-Team" <[email protected]>
Empfänger: eBay-Mitglieder <[email protected]>
Betreff: Definieren Sie jetzt Ihren Mitgliedskonto-Typ!

Die Links, die sie enthält, führen nicht auf eine eBay-Seite!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

die Mail ist von ebay und jeder ebayer bekommt diesen Müll


----------



## BenTigger (3 Oktober 2005)

Ach... Jeder??

Wie gut das ich dann nicht jeder bin...


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Ach... Jeder?


Ist eine Einstellungssache auf "mein Ebay".

Bedrohlich hingegen ist eine E-Mail mit dem Betreff: 7 Tage bis Ihre Kontosperrung, die im Umlauf ist. Diese Nachricht kommt garantiert nicht von Ebay und enthält den Trjaner Trojan/Dldr.EbayFake.A.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

@BenTigger

Sofern du den Empfang solcher Mails nicht explizit in deinen ebay-Einstellungen deaktiviert hast

Ändert trotzdem nichts dran, dass diese Mail wirklich von ebay ist.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

@Reducal

Mir ist bis jetzt noch keine Ebay-Phishing-Mail mit ausführbarem Anhang vorgekommen. Wie soll dieser aussehen?


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2005)

Das weiß ich nicht, da meine Schutzmechanismen mich bislang immer vor solchem Mist bewahrt hatten. Gerade in diesem Fall hier blockte T-Online die Nachricht gleich am Server, da dort der Postfachvirenschutz aktiviert ist. Anstatt dessen erhielt ich eine E-Mail von T-Online. Dort ist aber auch das mal wieder Einstellungssache - meine Einstellung ist "löschen und benachrichtigen".


> Liebe Kundin, lieber Kunde,
> 
> der T-Online Postfachvirenschutz sorgt automatisch für den Schutz Ihres
> eMail-Postfachs vor Viren, Würmern und Trojanern. In der eMail mit den folgenden Daten wurde ein Virus gefunden und entfernt:
> ...





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist bis jetzt noch keine Ebay-Phishing-Mail mit ausführbarem Anhang vorgekommen.


Beim Phishing bekommen die Nutzer entweder eine Mail im HTML-Format, wo sie direkte Links mit ihren Daten befüllen oder es kommt eine txt-Mail mit Links zu einer gefacten Website. In besonders gefährlichen Fällen (wie evtl. bei dem Versuch hier bei mir) kommt ein Trojaner direkt auf den Rechner des Ebaymitglieds und sendet die Daten zum Ebaylogin an einen (zumeist) unbekannten Empfänger, der dann womöglich das Passwort verändert und   kurzzeitig sein Uwesen mit dem Ebayaccount treibt. Beliebt sind Accounts mit ausschließlich positiven Bewertungen, die nur gelegentlich benutzt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*Phisingsmail von Post und Citybank*

Hallo  Bekomme in letzter Zeit Mails von Postbank und Citybank bekommen.Habe diese Mails sofort zur Posbank und zur Citybank geschickt.Mal sehen,was diese Banken damit machen.Habe von der Postbank noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Habe die Links nicht aufgemacht.

Sam


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Phisingsmail von Post und Citybank*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo  Bekomme in letzter Zeit Mails von Postbank und Citybank bekommen.Habe diese Mails sofort zur Posbank und zur Citybank geschickt.Mal sehen,was diese Banken damit machen.Habe von der Postbank noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Habe die Links nicht aufgemacht.
> 
> Sam


Diese Mails bekommen die schon zu Hauf von den Geschädigten, deren Kontodaten dann zu unberechtigten Transaktionen geführt haben. Schaden kann so eine Benachrichtigung jedoch nicht, außer einem evtl. Dankeschön wird sich die Resonanz sicher in Grenzen halten. Sei froh, dass Du als Kunde einer dieser Banken nicht reingefallen bist.


----------

